# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Ndihme rreth mesimeve te gjuhes programuese HTML

## denimsn

Pershendetje mund te me ndihmoje dikush rreth mesimit te gjuhes programuese HTML  ... ju faleminderit.

----------


## xubuntu

ne shqip nuk gjen shume informazion. Din na gju te huaj?

----------

